# ein Array per Zufall mischen?!



## jan026 (29. Apr 2009)

Hallo,

ich habe in einer Hausübung für die Uni die Aufgabe einer Methode ein Array zu übergeben, welches dann per Zufall gemischt werden soll. In den Kommentaren war folgender Hinweis geschrieben, mit dem ich aber nichts anfangen kann. Habe auch schon unter der Methode Random(); nachgeschaut aber ich kann das alles irgendwie nicht auf mein Problem übertragen.
Würde mich freuen, wenn mir jemand von euch helfen könnte.


```
/**
	 * Diese Methode bekommt ein Array vom Typ Card und mischt diesen per Zufall durch.
	 * Hinweis der Befehl "new java.util.Random().nextInt(100)" liefert eine Zufallszahl zwischen 0 und 99
	 * @param in
	 */
	public static void shuffle(Card[] in) {
		
		/*
		 * Euer Code
		 */

	}
```



Grüße,
Jan


----------



## SlaterB (29. Apr 2009)

Kurztipp: nimm Elemente aus dem Array und packe sie an eine zufällige Position


----------



## AmunRa (29. Apr 2009)

Was hälts den von goolge 

da komm man dann gleich auf diesen Code


```
function arrayShuffle(int[] in){
  int tmp, rand;
Random() r = new Random()
  for(var i =0; i < this.length; i++){
    rand = r.nextInt(in.length);
    tmp = in[i]; 
    in[i] = in[rand]; 
    in[rand] =tmp;
  }
}

;
```


edit: Hab den Code jetzt schnell noch auf Java geändert


----------



## jan026 (29. Apr 2009)

ah   probiere ich mal...


----------



## Leroy42 (29. Apr 2009)

Ändere mal die Zeile 

```
for(var i =0; i < this.length; i++){
```
zu

```
for (int i =0; i < this.length; ++i){
```

Vielleicht klappts dann besser?


----------



## AmunRa (29. Apr 2009)

Leroy42 hat gesagt.:


> Ändere mal die Zeile
> 
> ```
> for(var i =0; i < this.length; i++){
> ...



Du hast recht sie gehört geändert aber bitte dann doch in 


```
for(int i =0; i < in.length; i++){
```


----------



## Leroy42 (29. Apr 2009)

Oder gleich zu:


```
for (int i =0; i < in.length; ++i){
```


----------



## Landei (29. Apr 2009)

Nimm einfach eine Liste, dann gibt es Collections.shuffle gratis...


----------



## AmunRa (29. Apr 2009)

Nur dann kann er den Tipp von seinem Lehrer nicht verwenden 
Java.util.Random


----------

